
The US government was spying on Assange 24/7 - dawkins
https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/09/25/inenglish/1569384196_652151.html?__twitter_impression=true
======
londons_explore
These operatives, without diplomatic protection from the USA, will probably go
to jail for life.

------
londons_explore
The US government was a fool for thinking it wouldn't get caught.

If a super privacy consious guy is locked in a room for years, and someone
wants to deliver a new fire extinguisher, he is sure to check it out in a lot
of detail!

------
londons_explore
The stickers on the window were probably actually to _prevent_ spying by other
people.

The embassy faces a public street, and anyone could have reflected a laser
beam off a window.

------
iron0013
Isn’t surveilling known spies and foreign agents like Assange within the
purview of US intelligence activity?

